
Ask HN: Whiteboard Tool? - aronsemle
I want to build something that combines the simplicity of this http:&#x2F;&#x2F;witeboard.com&#x2F; (drawing app, shape recognition, limited tool menu) with the structure of this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;excalidraw.com&#x2F; (object selection, resize) and lets multiple people edit at the same time.<p>What do you think? Would you pay for it? Already have a solution?
======
vivster7
I've been building a simple, multiplayer whiteboard at
[https://hello.whiteboard.systems](https://hello.whiteboard.systems).

Curious if that would work for your usecase / always appreciate any feedback.

------
Mobius01
We use Mural at work. It doesn’t have all features you’re outlining, but it’s
widely used because it’s very simple to get started. We brought it in for UX
work but the business side has embraced it. Unfortunately I don’t find it very
performant.

~~~
aronsemle
Not very performant?

~~~
Mobius01
Mural is slow, and once the boards have have many elements they start to lag
significantly.

------
EFFALO
Whimsical?

------
alexriabtsev
Miro?

~~~
aronsemle
This is pretty cool. It has all the templates for scrum. I like the helper
feature to line things up. It seems like it's less of a free form/doodle tool.
Do you use it, and what for?

------
maxmalysh
Figma?

~~~
aronsemle
Just checked it out. It has the toolbar heavy/MS Paint feel to it that I don't
like. This could just be me though. Realtime stuff looks slick.

Do you use it? What do you use it for?

~~~
maxmalysh
Yes. Figma is a de-facto standard tool for UI/UX designers nowadays.

Photoshop --> Sketch --> Figma.

